# Anyone got a NA Aquarium and cabinet?



## MikeG747 (8 Nov 2013)

I am looking at the possibility of getting a new 90 cm NA aquarium and Movel Elit cabinet for it and I was wondering whether anyone has this kind of setup or similar from NA. My other half is pretty cool with the idea of the new tank providing that the cabinet looks OK. I have a lot of light pine furniture and want a finish that will match it, but to my eye, none of the existing cabinet finishes would match.

Does anyone have any pictures of the lighter coloured cabinets that are available that show the tank and cabinet in situ? Or any thoughts on what would match light pine?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## sanj (8 Nov 2013)

Oh man, I want to upgrade my upstairs 60cm TMC to a 90cm NA... I dont know if I can get away with it, house is turning into an
aquarium.

Wouldnt white work with pine if they dont have a matching wood colour?


----------



## MikeG747 (8 Nov 2013)

sanj said:


> Wouldnt white work with pine if they dont have a matching wood colour?


 
Possibly, but as there are no built pictures I can find of a white cabinet I don't really know. I am a bit worried that it would like like some kind of medical cabinet if it was just white, a bit sterile!


----------



## sa80mark (8 Nov 2013)

Probably not hugely helpfull

 NA Visit and some product photos - Practical Fishkeeping Forum


----------



## sa80mark (8 Nov 2013)

Also this, white cabinets on light wood floor

Showroom NA Gallery The Beginning... | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## MikeG747 (8 Nov 2013)

Brilliant, just what I was after sa80mark, thanks.

Mike


----------



## George Farmer (8 Nov 2013)

Also... Feedback - Freshwater Shrimp NA Showroom Visit | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## squid102 (8 Nov 2013)

I have the Movel Wide in the matt oak finish - beautiful finish. The Elite is nice but you can only have the filter on one side so was too restrictive for me since I have two filters. Here's mine. It's a shorter, non-standard height though:


----------



## Nice (8 Nov 2013)

Sure there is, so many by the way:

check this:  "Clan" Show off : NA vs TMC vs ADA Poll | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

And by the way i have got 2 90cm systems.


----------

